
The 2018 Monte Carlo World Cup – Almost Looks Like Work - mhb
https://jasmcole.com/2018/06/10/the-2018-monte-carlo-world-cup/
======
JoeAltmaier
Ha! I read into the third paragraph before I knew the subject was soccer. Says
more about me than the author I suppose.

